# Cutting bullnose pieces



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been asked to create some 3" bullnose pieces from some 1' square travertine tiles. I guess I'll cut the pieces, get a diamond router bit for the bullnose, set up a jig and run the pieces through.

Any tips or better ideas?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

They make bullnose blades for wet saws.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

avenge said:


> They make bullnose blades for wet saws.


And grinders.

And you'll probably wanna polish them afterward too.

I don't do it enough to make a real recommendation but I like my alpha wheels.

http://www.alpha-tools.com/Product.aspx?PageCode=1080


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Three passes with the diamond wheel. One at 45, then 22.5, then 67.5. I like Gator dry pads. Start with 100 and work your way up. Usually stop at either 400 or 600 depending on how slick you want it. Obviously you can take it further if you want a higher sheen.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Obviously I have not been paying attention.

- Bob


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

How many do you have to make? A granite shop would do them up for you. 
The profile wheels tend to get expensive if you dont use them enough. Making the bullnose is easy, polishing it up to match is the time consuming part.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

How many pieces do you have to make? Only a few ?
Smoothly drag the tile across the wet saw blade to round over a bit. Belt sand a little more material off then finish with pads. Saves on polishing pads.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Evan1968 said:


> How many do you have to make? A granite shop would do them up for you.
> The profile wheels tend to get expensive if you dont use them enough. Making the bullnose is easy, polishing it up to match is the time consuming part.





olzo55 said:


> How many pieces do you have to make? Only a few ?
> Smoothly drag the tile across the wet saw blade to round over a bit. Belt sand a little more material off then finish with pads. Saves on polishing pads.


About 75 pieces. I have an employee who would do a good job, but I'll also ask one of the local shops - you never know.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

75 pcs pick up a wet /dry bit for your grinder. It is big enough job to be worth the $120 investment, If it is shiney use enrich n seal on the edges


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Craig what do you mean " bit"?

Also "cutting " you mean " shaping ", contour, profile.

I'd get the bullnose wheel for the wet saw, it's kinda hard to recommend without the full assortment of tools needed when shaping stone.

Wet polishers and pads, it's just what you have when you work on marble/granite.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

something like this. 

this is from contractors direct


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn't know that existed, that just makes me mad that the tile distributor locally doesn't have that, just the wet saw bullnose blade.
Doesn't look diamond'ish


----------

